# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Проблема с переходом с 1с 7.7 DBF на 1с 7.7 SQL

## mak83

Решил я перейти на MS SQL 2005 на Windows server 2008 R2
При выгрузки данных вроде какое то время все идет нормально но потом зависает и пишет ошибку. Заметил он виснет на одном и том же этапе. На "Оказание услуг".
На компе 6 гигов оператвы. 
Буду благодарен за помощь

Вот видео с проблемой!




Заранее спасибо!

----------


## avm3110

> Решил я перейти на MS SQL 2005 на Windows server 2008 R2
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


На видео переход с dbf на сиквел. При этом нет никаких параметров конфигурации самого сиквела (какие базы там созданы, с какими параметрами, что с памятью под сиквел, что с размером tmpdb и т.д.).
Нет даже параметров файловой базы (локальная она или сетевая, какой размер и т.д.).
Нет никаких слов про установку клиента сиквела....

короче... информации практически ноль - что-либо советовать (а не гадать на кофейной гуще) *невозможно* :mad:

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> На видео переход с dbf на сиквел. При этом нет никаких параметров конфигурации самого сиквела (какие базы там созданы, с какими параметрами, что с памятью под сиквел, что с размером tmpdb и т.д.).
> Нет даже параметров файловой базы (локальная она или сетевая, какой размер и т.д.).
> Нет никаких слов про установку клиента сиквела....
> 
> короче... информации практически ноль - что-либо советовать (а не гадать на кофейной гуще) *невозможно* :mad:


Вопрос №1 зачем делать выгрузка баз?

Нельзя просто с одного на другой перенести?

И проблема не в сервере и не в SQL  а в движке 1с, он не будет работать на новом сервере, я его ломал под Windows server 2012 R2, и только тогда работает на ура.. Если Вам это нужно я дам Вам ссылку на него..

И на будущее используйте ПО для записи Вашей ошибки это Open Broadcaster Software (64bit) Оно бесплатное.

----------


## gnusmas

> Вопрос №1 зачем делать выгрузка баз?
> 
> Нельзя просто с одного на другой перенести?
> 
> И проблема не в сервере и не в SQL  а в движке 1с, он не будет работать на новом сервере, я его ломал под Windows server 2012 R2, и только тогда работает на ура.. Если Вам это нужно я дам Вам ссылку на него..


Доброго дня.
может  подскажете в какую сторону смотреть или поделитесь ссылкой, а то стоит 7.7 Бух.( sql, win2k3 & my sql 2005) сервер уже свое отжил.. хотели поменять на новый но под win2k3 дров на новые серваки не сыскать, а под win2k8 вроде как 1с не хочет работать на сколько я пробежался по имеющейся информации. 
за ранее благодарю.

----------


## avm3110

> может  подскажете в какую сторону смотреть


Давно уже нужно апнуться на 8-ку и мосХХ не трахать.

----------


## gnusmas

> Давно уже нужно апнуться на 8-ку и мосХХ не трахать.


согласен, но.. 

Пока в бухгалтерию не придет молодежь..
все хорошее новое умирает на входе, "тут мы умеем, а что вы нам суете"
и приходится брать в руки бубен и начинать пляски

----------


## avm3110

> согласен, но.. 
> 
> Пока в бухгалтерию не придет молодежь..
> все хорошее новое умирает на входе, "тут мы умеем, а что вы нам суете"
> и приходится брать в руки бубен и начинать пляски


"Молодежь" это не дата рождения в паспорте, а состояние души (с) не мой :-)

Я общался на Магнитке с бухами после перевода их бухгалтерии на ОеБС и на мой вопрос "ну и как", они отвечали, что пережили переход с бухгалтерии "бумажной", на расчеты тогда еще на ЕСке, затем на писишку, ну а теперь клиент-сервер.

просто этим бухам особо некуда было капризничать (предприятие градообразующее и ты либо переходишь "с песней и восторгом", либо идешь в очередь бюро по трудоустройству).

----------


## vlada1984

С настройками лучше к профессиональному мастеру. Сотрудничаю с ними http://www.prog-msk.ru/  . Помогают с любым вопросом.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго дня.
> может  подскажете в какую сторону смотреть или поделитесь ссылкой, а то стоит 7.7 Бух.( sql, win2k3 & my sql 2005) сервер уже свое отжил.. хотели поменять на новый но под win2k3 дров на новые серваки не сыскать, а под win2k8 вроде как 1с не хочет работать на сколько я пробежался по имеющейся информации. 
> за ранее благодарю.


7.7 даже на SQL 2014 работает, не давно патчил движок 1с и скрипт на sql ЗАПУСКАЛ, если ещё актуально пиши расскажу подробно как.. и пишите почту отправлю ломанный движок 1с 7.7
Работали когда-то так *MS SQL 2005 на Windows server 2008 R2*
теперь *MS SQL 2014 EXPRESS* бесплатный + к нему идёт бесплатный *бекап (Quick Maintenance & Backup for MS SQL)* баз на *Windows server 2012 R2*

----------


## gnusmas

> 7.7 даже на SQL 2014 работает, не давно патчил движок 1с и скрипт на sql ЗАПУСКАЛ, если ещё актуально пиши расскажу подробно как.. и пишите почту отправлю ломанный движок 1с 7.7
> Работали когда-то так *MS SQL 2005 на Windows server 2008 R2*
> теперь *MS SQL 2014 EXPRESS* бесплатный + к нему идёт бесплатный *бекап (Quick Maintenance & Backup for MS SQL)* баз на *Windows server 2012 R2*


я ушел оттуда, но вопрос не решился до сих пор .
для меня всегда актуально то, для чего не нашел решения
буду благодарен за помощь
aupetruchuk@gmail,com

----------


## gnusmas

в мыле конечно точка а не запятая  aupetruchuk@gmail.com 
з.ы.
не нашел как можно редактировать свое сообщение.

----------


## FantomG

Если актуально - помогу. 1С 7.7 + MSSQL2005-2008+ Windows server 2003/2008x64. почта gotselyuk@rambler.ru

----------

